# ok to use brass fittings?



## rhoymand (Oct 18, 2005)

Im in the process of making a horizontal spray bar and the only fittings I could find for a 1/2 threaded to a 5/8 barb is made out of brass. is it ok to use it? I know people say never put metal in your tank. will it leech out bad stuff in my water?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Since brass contains copper I would not want brass in continuous contact with my water.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

I use brass on my reactor since I couldn't find 5/8ths fittings and I haven't had any problems aside from some minor oxidation.


----------



## rhoymand (Oct 18, 2005)

Kyle said:


> I use brass on my reactor since I couldn't find 5/8ths fittings and I haven't had any problems aside from some minor oxidation.


how bad is the oxidation? is it something that you would worry about later on?
they sometimes make gang valves and t-valves in brass. but then again, those are used for airlines, not waterlines.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I have a whole handful of 5/8" hose barbs.


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> Since brass contains copper I would not want brass in continuous contact with my water.


Then we probably shouldn't be using any tapwater that comes through our copper pipe plumbing? :icon_roll 

I have some brass fittings in my tank and I've not noticed any problems.

TW


----------



## Kyle (Jul 19, 2005)

The oxidation isn't bad, its just a little tarnish, nothing to worry about IMO.


----------



## jhoetzl (Feb 7, 2005)

TWood said:


> Then we probably shouldn't be using any tapwater that comes through our copper pipe plumbing? :icon_roll
> I have some brass fittings in my tank and I've not noticed any problems.
> TW



Yes, your tapwater goes through copper pipes and out a faucet.

In your tank/filter setup, your treated tapwater goes through a filter, and back into the tank, and keeps cycling around.

In all actuallity, brass fittings might work fine for a fairly long time, but if you can, use the brass for now, and get some plastic fittings/barbs on order and swap them during your next filter cleaning....


----------



## TWood (Nov 1, 2005)

Why?

Is there incontrovertible scientific proof that brass contributes dangerous levels of copper to a freshwater aquarium? Or is this speculation and FUD (fear, uncertainty, doubt).

TW


----------



## rhoymand (Oct 18, 2005)

Rex Grigg said:


> I have a whole handful of 5/8" hose barbs.


thx but I just ordered a few nylon fittings from www.usplastic.com. better safe than sorry.


----------

